
Commentary: Don't be so sure Russia hacked the Clinton emails - surfingtheweb
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-russia-cyberwar-commentary-idUSKBN12X075
======
surfingtheweb
What does Joe Biden mean when he says "Hope not"? What action could the US
Government take against Assange or Russia without the American public knowing?
Why would Biden hope that the American public doesn't find out? Is he afraid
we would disapprove of the action he is referring to?

This statement has stumped me since I first watched the interview in 2016.
What type of covert activities could the US take part in to remedy Clinton's
lost election?

------
elliekelly
This article is over two years old. We have more and better information since
this was published.

